# Phragmipedium Elfin's Candy no.2



## Phrag-Plus (Aug 23, 2012)

Here is my second one to bloom... 
But I think this one is going to be my no.1....:drool:


----------



## John M (Aug 23, 2012)

I LOVE that!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 23, 2012)

Double Wow!!! :drool::drool:

The color, the shape, omg...:clap:


----------



## Shiva (Aug 23, 2012)

Home run wow!


----------



## Silvan (Aug 23, 2012)

Gorgeous!!.. Do you think that it would've been darker under cooler weather ?


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 23, 2012)

Fantastic colour!!! :clap:


----------



## gonewild (Aug 23, 2012)

Outstanding!


----------



## quiltergal (Aug 23, 2012)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 23, 2012)

That is amazing, such great shape and dark color. I missed number one. Could someone fill me in on what cross this is? And can someone in the US please make this so I can have some?


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Aug 23, 2012)

Silvan said:


> Gorgeous!!.. Do you think that it would've been darker under cooler weather ?



:rollhappy: 
Nights are under 15 degrees Celsius since a week... Maybe it help!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Aug 23, 2012)

Cheyenne said:


> That is amazing, such great shape and dark color. I missed number one. Could someone fill me in on what cross this is? And can someone in the US please make this so I can have some?



The cross is Michel Tremblay x Elizabeth Castle 
You'll find the thread in the middle of page 2


----------



## tomkalina (Aug 23, 2012)

I think it's the breeding of the future; compact growing plants with brightly colored flowers. Imagine the display when it gets to be a multi-growth adult!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 23, 2012)

Silvan said:


> Gorgeous!!.. Do you think that it would've been darker under cooler weather ?





Phrag-Plus said:


> :rollhappy:
> Nights are under 15 degrees Celsius since a week... Maybe it help!



Maybe that's why this one is so dark!
It is gorgeous, Jean-Pierre!


----------



## eaborne (Aug 23, 2012)

Drop dead gorgeous!!


----------



## brasphrag (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow!!, Great color and shape!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Hera (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh my gosh is that cute! Wonderful.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 24, 2012)

Bravo et félicitations Jean-Pierre!!!! What a Beauty !!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 24, 2012)

Phrag-Plus said:


> :rollhappy:
> Nights are under 15 degrees Celsius since a week... Maybe it help!


If this is the case, the flower would be a nice pink here in TX!

Great clone JP!


----------



## fbrem (Aug 24, 2012)

superb red phrag!!!


----------



## Susie11 (Aug 24, 2012)

Lovely.


----------



## slippertalker (Aug 24, 2012)

Very lovely!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 24, 2012)

Yay besseae hybrids! I have to see if I have this one. If not, I am coming to the Montreal show in October...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 24, 2012)

Got any for sale Jean-Pierre??


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Aug 24, 2012)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Got any for sale Jean-Pierre??


Not now!


----------



## phrag guy (Aug 24, 2012)

this is unbeilevable, wish it was flowering when we were visiting,it was in spike


----------



## raymond (Aug 25, 2012)

wow very nice J.P tu as des plants a vendre


----------



## chrismende (Aug 26, 2012)

What a delightful flower! Must track down one of these, or a lot!


----------



## e-spice (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow - that looks like a real winner!

Geff


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 26, 2012)

OMG :drool::drool::drool:
Can't believe no one has asked the size of the flower?! You're slippin' Eric!


----------



## gonewild (Aug 26, 2012)

goldenrose said:


> OMG :drool::drool::drool:
> Can't believe no one has asked the size of the flower?!



Who cares!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2012)

goldenrose said:


> OMG :drool::drool::drool:
> Can't believe no one has asked the size of the flower?! You're slippin' Eric!



I *never* ask about the size of flowers. I'm only interested in the plant size and growth habit and the blooms!


----------



## Dido (Aug 27, 2012)

Thats a real eye catcher


----------



## tomkalina (Aug 27, 2012)

I aggreee with Lance; Flower size is irrelevant in this style of breeding. Besides, the double dose of Hanne Popow and the introduction of fischeri almost guaratees a compact growth, and I think today's growers are looking for this characteristic. Nice hybrid, Jean-Pierre.....


----------

